# افلام برونانو سيراميك لحماية الطلاء الخارجي حتى من الحكات بالتجربه المصوره



## جيوشيلد الدمام (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

منقول تجربة احد عملاء جيوشيلد الدمام و دور حماية بر ونانو سيراميك في حماية الطلاء الخار جي حتى من الحكات و ذلك لمتانة و مرونة و قوة تحمل الفلم 

الموضوع منقول من منتدى تويوتا 

تجربة احد عملاء جيوشيلد لافلام برونانو سيراميك و دورها في حماية الطلاء حتى من الحكات



منقول
​

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و انتم طيبين يا شباب



اسمحوا لي يا شباب انا متابع قديم للمنتدى و لكن هذه اول مشاركه لي قررت انضم لكم و من خلالكم اوجه شكري لشركة جيوشيلد عامة و فرع الدمام خاصة و انفل لكم تجربتي مع المنتج الرائع لحماية واجهية السياره برونانو سيراميك

قبل فتره قرأت في المنتدى عن الشركه و شفت الاعضاء يمدحون فيهم و بأول الصيف عملوا عرض الصيف على افلام عزل الحراره و افلام حماية الطلاء الخارجي و كان الصيف بأوله و كنت بحاجة العازل و ما كنت مقتنع بحماية الواجهيه خصوصا ما اني راعي خط و اعرف انها حق الغبار و الرمل و لكن كانت الخدمه مع العرض و ما كذبت خبر 

من يومين و الحمد لله حكت السياره و لا اخفيكم انقهرت لما نزلت و شفت السياره لانه السياره يوم يجيها الرش تنزل قيمتها و انا من النوع اللي ما احب الرش في السياره ابد و روحت الشركه علشان افك فيلم الحمايه و شوفوا بالصور شو صار معي

صور الحكه




























مفاجأه





















تسلم يدك











































و اكيد بعد المفاجأة السعيده و بعد فك الفيلم باحتراف صار عندي قناعه انه ما يحمي واجهية سيارتي الا افلام برونانو سيراميك من جيوشيلد لانها تحمي سيارتي من كل انواع مخاطر الطريق يعني توفر فلوسك و تحمي سياراتك 

و الفرصه الحين على بداية موسم الشتاء الغبار و تقلبات الجو عندهم عرض وخصم علي حمايه المقدمه وتغليف كامل السياره او نصفها الصدام الامامي والخلفي وتخبرون الحكات كيف تنرفز الكل في السياره وخاصه اذا السياره جديده 

يعني عرض في وقته و عندهم بعد خدمه تغليف الابواب علشان ماتتأثر بحكات فتح الابواب في المواقف العامه 


و حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي عساكم تستفيدون منها 
































بإنتظار تقييمكم و تفاعلكم
​


























​


----------

